# What Got Into My Duck Pen?



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I let the house dogs out last night before retiring, they always come back to the door in a minute or two, I had to call them and when they came from their behavior I got the sense that something was wrong. I took my flashlight and went to the bird pen, there were dead ducks everywhere (40 in all), the survivors were in their water trough with saturated feathers or were huddled in a corner of a small side pen. There is a large tree in the middle of the pen, the top is chicken wire and near the roof structure there was a hole. The outer fence was intact so whatever got in came through the top. The dead ducks did not have obvious wounds but most had their heads turned back as though they had suffered neck trauma. There was very little blood so I do not think it was a Bobcat. I have heard stories of owls getting into bird pens but wondered if they would be thrill killers rather than just getting a meal.

Anyone have a similar experience? I spent 2 hours picking up dead ducks and repairing the top.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

sounds like a ****.


.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

do you have mink there? They are bloodthirsty killing machines....


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Racoon or Weasel??? I've had this happen with chickens before, did it appear as though the birds were sliced in the back of the neck below the head? It would look like a very sharp knife slice and may be hard to tell without a very close look... ?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> Racoon or Weasel??? I've had this happen with chickens before, did it appear as though the birds were sliced in the back of the neck below the head? It would look like a very sharp knife slice and may be hard to tell without a very close look... ?


nope, no visible wounds, raccoons are around but have never seen one anywhere near my house, the outside lights were on and 3 dogs were in a fenced exercise yard 10 feet from the bird pen


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I would think a **** also.

When I was doing a lot of zoo exhibit design work, we would see Great Horned Owls (and Barred Owls) occasionally get tangled in the Carlos mesh on the aviaries. They would reach through and grab birds roosted near the mesh. Their talons messed up the birds pretty badly.

Foxes were bad too. Especially on the flamingos.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike Tome said:


> do you have mink there? They are bloodthirsty killing machines....


Yep, Mink are nasty, they have a relative in the east called a "Fisher Cat" (related to the weasel I think, not mink, my bust, or maybe they are, they all look the same), talk about indiscrimanant killing, almost just for the sake of it.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> Yep, Mink are nasty, they have a relative in the east called a "Fisher Cat", talk about indiscrimanant killing, almost just for the sake of it.....


no mink in North Texas...

I guess it's time to bait the live trap...


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

EdA said:


> no mink in North Texas...
> 
> I guess it's time to bait the live trap...


if there were no visible signs of damage...I'd be most inclined to think weasel or weasels...I have seen families of 4-5 weasels in one small area....

Juli


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

I'd bet on an owl, Ed. Had a friend near Hot Springs who had a pheasant exercise net. He had several occasions where an owl got in and killed birds with no intent on eating any. He had the farm lights on, but it didn't matter. I drove up to his place once when he was trying to shoot one in the net. Broad daylight. Great horned owl had killed about 30 pheasants by the time he discovered it. 

He didn't have any 'holes' in the net, having 'repaired' them with twine, but that owl found one of them, and loosened up the twine and got in. Don't know, other than shotgunning them, and awaiting the environmental whackos to turn him in, how he solved the problem. He was always looking over his shoulder. 

About all you can do is repair all holes. The owl that did this will be back, and might have some buddies. 

Good luck, Ed.

UB


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

If there were any birds _missing_ I would believe it was a Fox if there are any around in your neck of the woods..Seems if it was a predator of any kind, some birds would be missing, and LOTS of feathers layin' around...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Juli H said:


> ...I'd be most inclined to think weasel or weasels...
> Juli


I think the only weasels we have around here walk on 2 legs and run for public office....;-)


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Really angry python snakes that also have cloaking devices.

Hey It Could Happen Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Cupacabra???

Wow!! To bad Dr Ed!!

Gooser


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Now you know why when some clown is out in the marsh blowing a duck call but sounding like an owl instead of a duck, you might just as well go home.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

My pigeon pen got raided last week. Something bent the bars where the recall door is at. Killed all but 4. Thinking the Bobcat I saw the week before. Anything smaller wouldn't have been strong enough to bend the steel. Had mink farm where I was raised. They were constantly escaping and killing our chickens and turkeys for years. They would leave no evidence of killing except like rats, one or two would have select organs consumed. 

Did you save a couple in your freezer? skin a few and look at the wounds. I'd think talon marks would be substantial and easily visible. Weasle family have small razor sharp teeth that I would think would leave very small precise puncture wounds. 

a little CSI on the victims?

Found a couple articles that said weasels kill by biting the victim on the neck then flip their body weight over the victim. The sharp teeth sever the spinal cord. This method allows them to kill animals much larger in size. Found it in a couple canadian articles about weasels.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I have no idea's different than those offered but will say that there are minks in Texas. Mostly in creek and river bottoms but they are there for sure.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Uncle Bill said:


> I'd bet on an owl, Ed. Had a friend near Hot Springs who had a pheasant exercise net. He had several occasions where an owl got in and killed birds with no intent on eating any. He had the farm lights on, but it didn't matter. I drove up to his place once when he was trying to shoot one in the net. Broad daylight. Great horned owl had killed about 30 pheasants by the time he discovered it.
> 
> He didn't have any 'holes' in the net, having 'repaired' them with twine, but that owl found one of them, and loosened up the twine and got in. Don't know, other than shotgunning them, and awaiting the environmental whackos to turn him in, how he solved the problem. He was always looking over his shoulder.
> 
> ...


I saw something on TV recently, I think it was a "Dirty Jobs" show and they had this rigging around whatever it was they were doing, and the explanation was to keep out the Horned Owls. They went on to discuss how nasty they are, and smart. I didn't play close enough attention, but this post made me remember.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> .
> Found a couple articles that said weasels kill by biting the victim on the neck then flip their body weight over the victim. The sharp teeth sever the spinal cord. This method allows them to kill animals much larger in size. Found it in a couple canadian articles about weasels.


perhaps we do have some 4 footed weasels......maybe a game camera would help solve the puzzle


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

EdA said:


> perhaps we do have some 4 footed weasels......maybe a game camera would help solve the puzzle


or a 110 conibear....


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like a mink to me....I'll bet you do in fact have those in north Tex. One time I killed one with a hoe that was attacking a tame mallard; the thing saw me coming and wasn't scared. They really are vicious critters..


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I also think it be a weasel. They have been known to get in my pen,grap,bite and suck the blood like vampire and go on the the next one and the next until they are full.
Careful about conibear traps. Hate them. have heard bad stories of hunting dogs and hunters getting killed or crippled by them.
Good luck Ed.
Sue


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

My duck met the same fate a month ago. Broken Neck. The owl (we think) that got her picked her clean though.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

if a North Texas veterinarian and long time north Texas resident tells me that there are no mink in the area I would have a tendency to believe him...personally think its a ring tail cat (civet) or an owl...or the dogs would have been barking up a storm...

any unusual tracks in the area or did the dogs cover up all tracks...40 dead ducks, might mean more than one perp.....get out the traps Doc


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

Mink or weasel is what it sounds like. Mink killed all my birds (pigeons, chickens, ducks) a year ago. Baited a live trap that I keep for semi-annual raccoon trapping with a dead duck and caught the vicious little SOB the next night. Have not had a problem since, but hard to secure a bird pen against them since they are so small they can squeeze thru the smallest gaps - so I do recommend you try and trap now while it is hanging around. I think they are fairly solitary animals so could be just the one - that seemed to be the case with mine.
good luck, Diane


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I vote for weasel-especially with the back that they have no marks. Had one years ago that wiped out a whole bunch of chickens. They can also squeeze in anywhere.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

OK, anything better than canned sardines for bait?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

if the critter is a weasel, a baited rat trap will suffice in dispatching...

Juli


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

EdA said:


> OK, anything better than canned sardines for bait?


dunno? got any crackers? sounds kinda good! I spend a lot of time in the woods and fishing around here. I've only once seen one in the wild. Rarely saw the mink that escaped from our mink farm. 

Did you keep a duck Ed? can you pull the skin off and see what the wounds look like? 

My buddy works for WA. Fish and Wildlife at the fish hatcheries. Obviously deal with a lot of critters trying to get a free meal in the rearing ponds. I sent them over some "shade cloth" to test over the net covered fish rearing ponds. the solid look of shade fabric seems to deter birds. The "theory" is Open meshes that are somewhat "see through" and birds just think its like a thicket and search for a way through. When they see something solid looking they don't try to get in. Well the expriement seemed to work but, the area he's in has a lot of snow so they would have to remove the covers. They've gone to using the military camo mesh(the kind with net and the plastic green attached to it) which in itself is another layer of netting, looks solid and the snow doesn't collect so bad. 

just a thought....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Did you keep a duck Ed? can you pull the skin off and see what the wounds look like?
> 
> .


 heck yeah, I kept all 40, might as well get some use as training birds, didn't have enough freezer space for all, some in the bird refrigerator, guess I'll be doing duck post mortems tonight


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

EdA said:


> heck yeah, I kept all 40, might as well get some use as training birds, didn't have enough freezer space for all, some in the bird refrigerator, guess I'll be doing duck post mortems tonight


Duck Pepperoni? 40 ducks would make a nice batch! 

I think this P-M will require pictures!


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

We had a similiar problem in our pidgeon coop last fall/winter. The culprit was trapped in the pen, tho (twice). It was a Great Horned owl. He came one night about midnight (got trapped up with the birds) and then a couple of nights later (got trapped under the coop which was fenced). We believe that he was a young owl and or one that was migrating.

We released him both times, our dogs wanted nothing to do with him, but we definitely got behind a tree when he left.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Joe S. said:


> Really angry python snakes that also have cloaking devices.
> 
> Hey It Could Happen Regards,
> 
> Joe S.


 
Joe - I see you have a new and improved avatar...waaaay better than those scantily clad girls you had before, if you ask me...but I expect I may be overruled on that opinion by many RTF'ers...LOL......

Juli


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

EdA said:


> OK, anything better than canned sardines for bait?


http://www.kcra.com/news/25744907/detail.html


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you have skunks? A friend recently lost a bunch of chickens to a skunk.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mary Shillabeer said:


> Do you have skunks? A friend recently lost a bunch of chickens to a skunk.


yep got plenty even though they develop lead poisoning when I see them but I don't think a skunk could have gotten into the pen, it had to be a tree climber or a bird


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> if a North Texas veterinarian and long time north Texas resident tells me that there are no mink in the area I would have a tendency to believe him...personally think its a ring tail cat (civet) or an owl...or the dogs would have been barking up a storm...
> 
> any unusual tracks in the area or did the dogs cover up all tracks...40 dead ducks, might mean more than one perp.....get out the traps Doc


Not to be argumentative but as someone who trapped for several years and lived North of Dallas(North Texas) for a while, I can tell you that with absolute certainty, there were mink in that area 20 years ago. Now whether that is still true, I have no idea but would suspect that it is. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled mystery.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

achiro said:


> there were mink in that area 20 years ago. Now whether that is still true, I have no idea but would suspect that it is.


if they were here then I'm sure they still are, we've even got deer in Denton County, someone hit one on IH 35 just south of Sanger Sunday morning and if mink like creek and river bottoms my place is but a few hundred yards from Clear Creek...


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it was the mystery missile from Cali. and it had space aliens aboard.;-)

Just trying to help.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> OK, anything better than canned sardines for bait?



banana flavored Moon Pies , 2 for a dollar at BPS...raccoons love em and they are easier to deal with


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I had this happen a few years ago with chickens. While I was in the pen looking at the dead birds and hunting for tracks I turned my head toward a dark corner by the nest boxes and there he was a huge owl.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Where the ducks eaten or just killed. The ones that were eaten were there guts just eaten and a chewed off head??


----------



## Monte09 (Feb 5, 2008)

What about the Wylie Coyote and an Acme Ladder.


----------



## Tnken (May 11, 2010)

My guess would be *****. My buddy loses several chickens in a night and sets his trap and catches ***** coming back for seconds.
For bait some old cheap smelly fish flavored cat food works well.


----------



## Duck Dog (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe they got spooked and broke their necks? I know with quail they spook easy after dark.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Dunno what got into your birds but safe money is that little baskird will figure that you spent the day restocking the buffet.

Prop up the dead guys, get yourself an adequate supply of antifreeze, weapons of pure destruction and exact revenge.

Lawn chair and a cooler regards

Bubba


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Dr Ed, there is a crime stopper website you can go to and all you have to do is type in your address and time of day that the crime happened and they will send you a satellite picture. You can take that info and probably figure out what killed your birds. Since I know your address I already did it and this is what I got back.

http://home.centurytel.net/rcurt/****.JPG

Looks like they were gathering the troops and holding a meeting to come up with a game plan!!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Bubba 

*adequate supply of antifreeze*
What does that do???


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> Hey Bubba
> 
> *adequate supply of antifreeze*
> What does that do???


Depends on if the "antifreeze" is for the good doctor or the prowler ;-)


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> Hey Bubba
> 
> *adequate supply of antifreeze*
> What does that do???


I keep a generous supply on hand at all times. Antifreeze keeps the equipment operator warm when it is chilly and has a variety of other uses. At various times I have used it as Chef Oil, singing and dancing enhancer and liquid smartass.

Varmit patrol regards

Bubba


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

I was thinking more along the line of the old fly repellent and coke mix, talk about **** bait LOL


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Set up a trail camera so we can see a picture of the killer!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bubba said:


> . Antifreeze keeps the equipment operator warm when it is chilly


 it does not tend to improve one's aim but makes you feel better about missing...


----------



## dirtybird29 (Jun 18, 2010)

Racoon is your animal


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I may not be a good enough trapper to solve the mystery, however several have made compelling arguments about weasels or mink.

I have a separate pen for pheasants, actually it was formerly a pigeon pen, it has a roof and so entry from above would be impossible. There are small openings next to the bird water containers, large enough for my big rat snake so surely large enough for a weasel or mink. I left behind 9 healthy pheasants when I went to Colorado in September, with sufficient food and water until I got home, but asked a friend to check on the birds. They were found dead one day, all of them with full water and feed. We had thunderstorms at the time and I had just assumed that they might have freaked out as pheasants can do and hit the roof and killed themselves. Now I wonder if they met the same fate as the ducks, victims to some stealth efficient killer........


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> *stealth efficient killer*


Dr. Ed!!

I know ya ignored my first post,, but seriously,, I have stayed up at night readin bout that spooky cupacabra thing!!
I cant sleep after readin bout the derned thing! (plus I usually drink a case a diet Coke as I read)

It kills, leaves no blood!
There have been many reported sightings in Texas!!
Some say it kin stand erect and walk on its back legs. It can figger out latches and locks too, just like a **** can!

I gotta stop writin about it~~ I'm already freaked out! Mrs Gooser gonna come home findin in the corner peein mysself!:shock:

Put Garlic over yer Pens TODAY!!!

Gooser


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Mrs Gooser gonna come home findin in the corner peein mysself!:shock:


So, what's new Gooser?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> Hey Bubba
> 
> *adequate supply of antifreeze*
> What does that do???



Well bubba once tried it for hemmoroids didn't work too well. I tried to tell him it wasn't a topical but he just wouldn't listen


/paul


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well bubba once tried it for hemmoroids didn't work too well. I tried to tell him it wasn't a topical but he just wouldn't listen
> 
> 
> /paul


Dunno about that my vertically challenged amigo- a single application can make that allhose a LOT more apparent.

Doesn't help your aim but it sure improves my creativity in generating excuses.

Thinking we thoroughly GDG'ed up the good Doctor's thread regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well you have too admit, this thread is about not being able to find your weasel before your chicken gets choked


/Paul


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, its about ducks and I ain't even gonna speculate as to what rhymes with duck.

Still thinking the culprits will be back regards

Bubba


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I vote owls. I had a pen of 16 pigeons and six ducks wiped out in about two days. First they started pulling the pigeons heads off and leaving the bodies. Then they got in somehow and just ate em up.

Jefe got loose once while we went to dinner and tore open the duck pen. Ate about three, and took two others and left them in a dog run two down from his. I guess he thought he could leave them there for later.

I'm pretty sure he couldn't make it to Sanger and back in one night, so I would rule him out!


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

EdA said:


> no mink in North Texas...
> 
> I guess it's time to bait the live trap...


Do the trap right now, use one of the dead ducks as your bait. If you have more than one trap, I would put one at the base of the tree and one inside the pen.
There are some nice no kill paw traps for *****. These work great, I bait them with marshmellow (raccoon crack).
Sounds more like some type of weasel, ***** will rarely do that and usually will eat at least some of the ducks.
In the spring, I get ***** in the duck pens, starts with momma and one kill, then one or two the next night and several a night thereafter.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Boy, I'm stumped. I've been hit by weasels, racoons and hawks and they all leave a bloody mess. Or sometimes, the darned racoons just chew the bill off. Never been hit by an owl, so I can't comment on that. My guess is a Chupacabra. LOL.

Seriously, if you want to dispatch whatever it is, here's your solution (literally). It will kill ANYTHING before that beggar travels 10 feet. Guaranteed. The problem is that you cannot put it outside your pen, because it will kill anything. You have to use it inside your pen and remove all the birds overnight or rig it somehow so the birds can't get to it.

Buy Blue Streak Fly Bait. It's sold at Tractor Supply. Get one or more of those rectangular plastic pans with a lid (so you can secure it after your return the birds during the day). Pour the fly bait into the pan and pour in some attractant - grape sode is good - and stir (you can use Shakespeare's witch chant while you're stirring -- "Double, double toil and trouble, Fire burn and cauldron bubble; Double, double toil and trouble, Something wicked this way comes, ..."). LOL. I was skeptical when I was told about it and that anything sipping would be dead in 10 feet. I assure you it works. I'll never used that stuff around the kennels or stables (if I had the latter) - it's intended purpose.

oops. I reread what I wrote. It's BLUE Streak Fly Bait. I've changed it above.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

absolutely mink in all but west texas. they are especially present from east texas to the panhandle, that includes edA'a area. they are so secretive you can live a rural lifetime and never see one, so you wont think they are there. you might literally see a chupacabra before ever seeing a mink. i never believed we had them in the prairie west of houston till i saw the tracks.

" Range
The mink can be found in most of the United States and Canada except for Hawaii, Arizona, southern California, southern and central Utah, southern New Mexico and western Texas."

did you smell anything? if spooked by the dogs it may have sprayed.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

This is your varmint, I'm sure...be careful if you use a live trap-they are nasty creatures. Native to your area. We get minks here once in a while. Evil things.


The long-tailed weasel is an aggressive carnivore, preying primarily on mice, but also attacking animals much larger than itself. Prey species include rabbits, chipmunks, shrews, rats, snakes, frogs, and birds, especially poultry. Weasels have even been know to attack humans when being handled or when cornered. Not only is this species of weasel aggressive, but it displays great agility and determination. In order to capture a squirrel, weasels have been known to climb 20 feet (6 m) up a tree.

The weasel is prone to violent killing sprees. Weasels are notorious for killing entire coops of chickens. The killing instinct in the weasel is thought to be brought on by the smell of blood. Nothing that is injured and in its vicinity is safe from attack. Siblings and even their own young can be killed and eaten. It is a common misconception that weasels will suck the blood out of its victims. This fabled ability stems from the fact that weasels being seen with blood on their snout after they have killed.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Actually, its about ducks and I ain't even gonna speculate as to what rhymes with duck.
> 
> Still thinking the culprits will be back regards
> 
> Bubba


hmmmm-here ya go Bubba---

Our beloved texan doctor
awoke to a slaughter
from atop his bird pen
a critter snuck on in
He lost most his *ducks*
and quite frankly that *sucks*
a trap has been set
we'll see what he gets
this country girl thinks
the doctor will catch him a mink. 


nothing better to do regards,


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

"there once was a mink from nantucket......"

ok its time for bed


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm with gooser... chupacabra











There all over anymore.

Watch yer goats too


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

My friend just lost 11 chickens to an owl in one night. It tore the heads right off and left them. Didn't try to eat them at all. They are pretty vicious.


----------



## Waterfwlr (Jul 14, 2009)

Definetely Racoons. I had the almost identical thing happen to me years ago with my pheasant pen. All 26 dead.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Well Ed,
did you trap your **** yet?




.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

any fresh kills or did you trap your ****?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

A day ago I was worried about Sealions getting into the pheasant run


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> any fresh kills or did you trap your ****?


the perp came back while I was in South Dakota, this time it took most of the bodies, leaving 3 dead and 7 frightened, probably 20+ killed and removed, I found a place where something could only get in from above, I doubt that an owl would have hauled off the bodies so I am pretty convinced it is a raccoon because they leave raccoon scat on my gravel road around my property particularly when I am gone for a few days

new trapping tactics are now in force, look out Rocky!!!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm telling ya, Ed, Blue Streak Fly Bait from Tractor Supply and grape soda from your grocery, mixed together and placed _so that absoutely no other animals _other than the racoon can get to it and you'll find its carcass 10 feet from the elixir.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

"Doc, it was only a scratch, I'll be better as soon as I am able"


----------

